# My first full season. I am happy.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my first full season of trapping this year. I am having a blast. Land trapping is out tomorrow. But beaver runs teal the end of march. Yaaaa

raccoon-26
Coyote-1
Bobcat-0
Gray fox-3
Red fox-0
Skunk-1
Possum-19
Mink-0
Muskrat-6
Beaver-24 and steal goin

Pic of today's catch


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a heck of a haul man! I think i'd be happy too!

Congrats.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, never did trap as an only job, always wanted to.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the all the fur,and a succesfull first season


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

It would be hard to do as a full time job but at list it would be fun. I work 40 to 50 hours a week so most of my trapping has been weekends.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on a very good first season!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go, a great season!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats !!! Your a lucky to have a place to catch such a variety of animals. I sure miss trapping the swamps back east...


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont have any swamps here just rivers. But there seem to be a lot of beavers on the river. But is is nice to have all them around. Can't wait for next season. I have learned so much this season.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats & good luck w/ more beaver...

So, do u sell skunk pelts??? :teeth:


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have not sale a skunk yet. May try next year. How hard is it to get the small out?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Skinner712 said:


> Dont have any swamps here just rivers. But there seem to be a lot of beavers on the river. But is is nice to have all them around. Can't wait for next season. I have learned so much this season.


 I guess I jumped the gun, I seen the muskrat and assumed you were trapping some ponds...


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on a good season-Hope the sale goes well.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

more 5 good ones yesterday.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nothing better than a truckload of beaver.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats a good haul Skinner. :thumbsup:

Rick--- don't get Don started.lol.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your fine catch--------memories that last a lifetime------------sb*


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. Here is 2 more from today


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice......looks like your year is still going well.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup teal march 31


----------

